# Overseas ruck weight.



## Cote

Hi All!

I did some searches before posting this, as I thought it would be a bit general but alas I didn't find anything!!!

So I'm doing ruck marches, basically doing the BFT with about 80lbs in my ruck, I can do it fine.

But I'm wondering what kind of weight would normally be packed in my ruck on operation in Afganistan so I can properly train for that...

Also side question, Our rucks since they have no hip support are they detremental to the back, will it ruin it over time?


----------



## HollywoodHitman

I don't think your back will ruin your rucksack with no hip support.


----------



## 043

Consider what your mission is going to be overseas.........are you mounted or dismounted??? If you are dismounted and going to be out and about for a couple of days or more, you will need to carry: lots of ammo, lots of water because the odds of being resupped as slim to none, rations. I would say 80lbs is close but remember the altitude change is like getting constantly punched in the solar plexus......it sucks.

As for the distribution of the weight........I have a leg ruck and I ruck heavy all the time.......use the waist belt, it transfers alot of the weight to your hips...........another tip......once the ruck is on and comfortable........don't ever, not even for a second, adjust your straps...........once you do it once, you are f##ked.

My 2 cents


----------



## The Dude

2023 said:
			
		

> Consider what your mission is going to be overseas.........are you mounted or dismounted??? If you are dismounted and going to be out and about for a couple of days or more, you will need to carry: lots of ammo, lots of water because the odds of being resupped as slim to none, rations. I would say 80lbs is close but remember the altitude change is like getting constantly punched in the solar plexus......it sucks.
> 
> As for the distribution of the weight........I have a leg ruck and I ruck heavy all the time.......use the waist belt, it transfers alot of the weight to your hips...........another tip......once the ruck is on and comfortable........don't ever, not even for a second, adjust your straps...........once you do it once, you are f##ked.
> 
> My 2 cents



Someone promote that man
that last paragraph has to be beaten into new troops and some old


----------



## Adrian

How so?


----------



## 043

Try it, you will see what I mean. Once it is comfy, don't adjust them to move them over the slightest bit. Let the wieght of the straps dig in......it will be much worse if you keep readjusting.


----------



## reccecrewman

Better yet - DON'T try it.  Just listen to the wise Warrant's advice. 18 years + 6 tours = knowledge & experience.  He's right on the money with his comments, and if you listen to him, you'll be able to march further and longer.  Once you've adjusted those straps after walking 5 or 6 K, the explosion of pain in your back will be great, and you'll have a hard time carrying on.  Leave the straps as they are at the start of the march, and you'll be able to switch your mind off to the fact you have 80 pounds on your back and march forever. 

PS -  good socks, good boots, good insoles and a decent boot lacing technique will also alleviate much pain as well.


----------



## 043

WRT the insoles comment, I have never been able to wear insoles in my boots. I guess the leather on leather feel works best for me. Rarely do I blister up either............lost quite a few toe nails before, but don't get blisters much at all.

Chimo


----------



## Hopkins

I'm curious to the weight/distance/terrain you train on Warrant as I've been doing the similiar things to the BFT moving into a job here and there throughout the distance...Still in highschool at 17 with 3 courses so I am interested to your rucks/advice


----------



## scoutfinch

2023 said:
			
		

> WRT the insoles comment, I have never been able to wear insoles in my boots. I guess the leather on leather feel works best for me. Rarely do I blister up either............lost quite a few toe nails before, but don't get blisters much at all.
> 
> Chimo



As a long distance runner, I can only say that toenails are overrated anyway!


----------



## 043

I don't do anything special to train actually. For this years BFT, which I did this morning, I did a bit of PT a couple of weeks ago .LOL. Just kidding, I try to do PT once a day and it varies from cardio to weights. Rucking is boring for me unless I shuffle so I will pick up the ruck only so often. I think I did 2 marches this month so far. Did a 7km ruck run Monday morning and did the BFT with my course this morning. As a course the time was 1hr 55 minutes which wasn't difficult for anyone. 

It is just what suits you I guess. Hill training is good and will build up endurance and recovery time during a march which is very important.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Britney Spears

> I'm curious to the weight/distance/terrain you train on Warrant as I've been doing the similiar things to the BFT moving into a job here and there throughout the distance...Still in highschool at 17 with 3 courses so I am interested to your rucks/advice



Start working on a handlebar moustache and take up chewing tobacco.


----------



## 043

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Start working on a handlebar moustache and take up chewing tobacco.



Ick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopkins

Hah!  Haven't takin much of a liking to Chew...Captain Blacks and Colts get me through the day?

And I'm part German so the Hell with growing a handle bar Stache  :warstory:


----------



## jc5778

Cote said:
			
		

> Hi All!
> 
> I did some searches before posting this, as I thought it would be a bit general but alas I didn't find anything!!!
> 
> So I'm doing ruck marches, basically doing the BFT with about 80lbs in my ruck, I can do it fine.
> 
> But I'm wondering what kind of weight would normally be packed in my ruck on operation in Afganistan so I can properly train for that...
> 
> Also side question, Our rucks since they have no hip support are they detremental to the back, will it ruin it over time?



I know in 02 it was insane.  I was an 84 gunner and carried 2 rounds the tube, pers weapon, 12 mags, 2 nades belt of C6 etc.....That doesn't include 12 Litres of water.  Lets just say a lot of us needed 1 or 2 hands to help get up.  I'm sure it is much different now but man o man, I actually blew the thick shoulder strap once.  My knees are aching just thinking about it.


----------



## Hmm donuts!

Hey Cote what are you going to be doing? Are you with 1RCR BG, are you a wog, or DnS? If you are combat arms, then mission will dictate. In 2002 I was a C9 gunner, so I had 10 boxes in my ruck, 2 M72's, 2 claymores, etc...you get the picture, plus the hotter it got, the more water we carried. If your a wog (I'm not trying to insult anyone) there's a pretty good chance you won't need a ruck. And if your a reservist in dns, bring a good book, because your on gate (I'm sorry, you wanna play part time, then shit jobs for you). But like buddy said, listen to your WO and senior troop (unless their right out to lunch) they'll probably know best, good luck!


----------



## Michael OLeary

Hmm donuts! said:
			
		

> If your a wog (I'm not trying to insult anyone)



Then please don't use insulting terms. It's unprofessional.



			
				Hmm donuts! said:
			
		

> And if your a reservist in dns, bring a good book, because your on gate (I'm sorry, you wanna play part time, then crap jobs for you).



There are more than anough threads on this site where people tried to illuminate their perception of the Reg/Res quality split - and most end up being wasted electrons. Please don't go down that road.  Assignments are based on the position you fill.  Sourcing is a different issue.  Good and poor soldiers come from all units.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

As a little sidenote to this I created a chest strap for my ruck with a clip so I can undo it quickly if needed.  I did this because I found my biggest issue many times was the shoulder straps digging in and causing all kinds of issues (yeah, I adjusted constantly and it ended up causing more issues).  Has anyone else done this?  Trying to get feedback to see if it's worked for others as well.


----------



## p_imbeault

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> As a little sidenote to this I created a chest strap for my ruck with a clip so I can undo it quickly if needed.


Like a sternum strap?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Like a sternum strap?


Guess you could call it that.  I rigged it up so that I could keep the chest straps from moving outwards and pushing my shoulders back and to stop them from digging in.  I've found it's worked rather well.


----------



## p_imbeault

I agree, I find myself much more comfortable with the sternum strap on my civy backpack done up, sometimes if my load is not to heavy whilst hiking I'll forgo the waistbelt and just use the sternum strap to keep my pack from sliding on rough terrain


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I'd like to see wheeler's or a company like that make an "aDD-on" kit that you can upgrade the 84 ruck with.  You know, sternum strap, nicely padded hip belt, better padding for the frame (on your back) and a better sleeping bag valise setup (more stable).  I am sure it could be sold as a "package kit" and would allow much needed improvements on the ruck while we await the arrival of the high speed, non sparking super duper CTS ruck system (much better than those darn off the shelf rucksacks that outdoor company sell to millions of people each year).


corrected typos.. must stop closing eyes and hoping for the best!!


----------



## George Wallace

Bzz

You didn't use spell check, or read what you typed, before hitting POST did you?   Should that have been "add-on" kit, and "a better sleeping bag valise setup"?    ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

haha.. busy correcting quicky tests at the same time.. I will fix that!!

Ever hear of a "flypometer" on the Coyote instrument panel?  I didn't think so!!

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Watch it!  We'll have to get you out greasing Track if you keep that up.   ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

no.. that was a serious answer written on one of the instrument panel quickies this morn.

(sorry to hijack, back to business)


----------



## Pathfinder17

Courses and over seas are very different. As of now most everyone operates out of a camp unless your in a fob. And mainly on patrol you will have your battle rattle plus day bag. Id say ammo and extra crap about 50 lbs on patrol... Unless it's a long one and you're going for days and then require your ruck. On pathfinder our rucks were anywhere from 80-130lbs... Wet. And that's worst case senario. Over seas I stayed in a camp and was with recce 2vp. And only carried my day bag max weight 50 lbs cause of ammo and water. Other than that it's just depends in your mission or role over seas and also where you are. Day or night. Everything. It all depends


----------



## Pathfinder17

Also to add about the ruck comfort.... On ppf we would wrap socks or foam around the shoulders and upper back area and it helped big time in comfort. Sounds gay but worked. And also exchange your Ruck for a size small... It helped in betting it up higher on my back In patrolling and alleviated lower back pains


----------



## Jarnhamar

You're about *9 years* too late


----------

